# Have you got a screw loose?



## Silver (2/11/17)

For most experienced Vapers this is obvious.

*But don't forget to check your screws in your atty! *

Sometimes they can loosen up after use. Even if they are firm when you install the coil. They can get looser with use.

Happened to me over the past day or two with my OL16 on my Reo. I have a dual 28g coil. Nothing fancy. And something wasn't right. It was firing but not with oomph. I changed batteries. Checked the volts on the battery. Couldn't figure it out. Was not in the mood for a rebuild.

Then last night I was packing for my trip today and was tired and just yanked off the top cap to see. All looked fine. Took an Allen key and just hurriedly stuck it into the post Allen slots. And what do you know. BOTH of them were quite loose!!!!

Tightened them. And voila!
Vaping with vigour again!!!

So check if you have a screw loose 

Naughty naughty OL16...

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (2/11/17)

I also have a screw loose. No allen key will solve that problem though.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2 | Creative 1


----------



## TheV (2/11/17)

Love the title 

I've also experienced this and now check the screws from time to time just to make sure... a bit more of a problem on something like a BB but I luckily haven't had an issue with those yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Agreed @TheV 
The BB is not the easiest to just open up the hood and check
I actually dont look forward to pitstopping it
Mine needs a wick change but im sweating the cotton because im not in the mood

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @TheV
> The BB is not the easiest to just open up the hood and check
> I actually dont look forward to pitstopping it
> Mine needs a wick change but im sweating the cotton because im not in the mood


Know the feeling. The solution is to get another Tank and Atty and rebuild at your own leisure to replace as needed. Running mainly menthols in it also helps to prolong coil and wick life. I seem to be getting away with only pit stopping once a week.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @TheV
> The BB is not the easiest to just open up the hood and check
> I actually dont look forward to pitstopping it
> Mine needs a wick change but im sweating the cotton because im not in the mood


That is probably the biggest con with the BB. Its not something you can just pop open and have a look.
That being said, building on it is also not a pain.
I'm on my 3rd Exocet build for the week and it has been smooth sailing (building 3rd atty, not 3rd rebuild... they last me quite a bit longer than that)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Raindance said:


> Know the feeling. The solution is to get another Tank and Atty and rebuild at your own leisure to replace as needed. Running mainly menthols in it also helps to prolong coil and wick life. I seem to be getting away with only pit stopping once a week.
> 
> Regards



You are right @Raindance 
I sort of do that with my other gear, but not with tanks just with complete different setups
Every now and then I pitstop one or two of them and theres always two or three that are going well


----------



## kev mac (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> For most experienced Vapers this is obvious.
> 
> *But don't forget to check your screws in your atty! *
> 
> ...


Yes it can be a "Doh" moment but it is so true!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (3/11/17)

I notice that with my dual coil setups, when I'm dry firing the coils and one seems to be a bit "lazy" compared to the other coil, it's 99.9% of the time caused by a screw not tightened down properly.


----------



## Alex (3/11/17)

Good tip @Silver, my advice is to always re-tweak the screws a second time after dry firing new coils, as heating the coils and then letting them air cool, anneals the metal making it relatively flexible, soft, and bendable when pressure is applied.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/17)

good tips guys.Alex wait till its totally cooled down though warm screws strip a bit easier than cold ones.another is to get steel grommets or screws it doesn't expand too much with normal torque applied.I always put a drop of water based polyurethane to secure small screws.
hope this helps someone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

